# Soundtrack 2-CD release from Mark Isaacs (1M1)



## Mark Isaacs (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello all! I'm an Australian-based film composer who's just joined the forum. I'd like to let everyone know about a 2-CD release on the well-known soundtrack label 1M1 Records of four orchestral adventure film soundtracks I composed and conducted in the 1980s, recorded at the Sydney Opera House. It has a 24-page booklet with notes by Jeff Bond, producer Philip Powers and myself.

The 2-CD set is available only on eBay at https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/115109467943 Converted from Australian dollars to US Dollars, Sterling or Euros the price is quite reasonable even with the currently increased shipping costs out of Australia.

Here is a short clip with some samples:

**

..and here are some comments:


> "This is tremendously enjoyable, big, old fashioned orchestral film music from a talent I knew nothing about before I was contacted about this project--I absolutely LOVED this music and I think anyone who loves the whole post-Jaws/John Williams world of movie music will enjoy it too--check it out"
> JEFF BOND (_La La Land_ soundtrack liner notes, 'Hollywood Reporter', 'Film Score Monthly')
> 
> "This handsome set....[Isaacs] proves he can romance, swashbuckle and parade regal with the best of them."
> ...



Please consider checking out this release! And I'd be happy to answer here any questions you might have, whether specific or general.


----------

